

Ask HN: Best WebGL Framework - tylermauthe

What is the best library/framework to use for drawing and animating graphics? Specifically in the area of data visualizations in a 3d environment.<p>So far my clear winner is THREE.js by the wonderful mrdoob... Curious if there are better performing libraries with similar functionality &#38; ease of use.
======
Gamblor
I just started playing with some webGL stuff myself. So far three.js is what
Ive been playing with and its cool but the docs are lacking.

I just stumbled on <http://www.senchalabs.org/philogl/> which looks promising
so I will probably check it out.

<https://github.com/drojdjou/J3Dis> another one that looks interesting.

~~~
tylermauthe
Thanks a lot, I will look into philoGL & J3D
(<https://github.com/drojdjou/J3D>)

PhiloGL looks especially interesting, since it is built for data vis. Cheers!

